

Ask HN: What do you call someone who has 20 apps released but can't code? - WesleyThurner

I wrote my first 3 Android apps and they sucked plus took a long time.  So I switched gears to mockups, photoshop and outsourcing code.  I have about 20 apps now, but I am not sure what yo call myself.&lt;p&gt;Is this a marketable skill within a company?  What further training&#x2F;degrees&#x2F;etc. should I pursue?
======
msteigerwalt
Seems like you're playing a few roles, but the chief ones would probably be:

Product Manager: You take business goals and turn them into technical
requirements, then ensure the product gets built.

Project Manager: You take technical requirements and ensure that your team
delivers on those requirements.

User Experience Designer: You create mockups for products which can be
implemented by the technical team.

I'd put together a portfolio of your work and send it off to a few companies,
as that might be good enough to land you a job.

~~~
jbl
While "product manager" has different meanings at various companies, I'd
expand the description of PM to include all the wrangling of sales, marketing,
and customer service that goes into shipping a product as well.

------
kitcar
Mockups w/photoshop = information architecture / user interface designer

Managing workers and segmenting tasks = project management

both are available as fields of study and are defined roles in most businesses
-

------
dear
Entrepreneur. ;)

------
hectoroftroy
Where do you outsource typically? How hard was it to go from idea/mockups to
app and what was the typical cost?

~~~
WesleyThurner
I typically outsource through oDesk, It was very hard the first time but each
time gets easier. The hard part is keeping decent developers. Even the good
ones, you become a side project after the first one, despite increased
budgets. Typically, they don't turn down work and you suffer instead of them
telling you to wait a month and risk losing you. I have had a simple crappy
app made for $75 all they way up to a few grand. Typical release ready non-
game app can be had around $750. Games apps can be all over the place as far
as development costs.

------
thatthatis
Product guy.

